# FS : Equipment Clearout - ALOT of things



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just moved. Downsized everything already, but realized I had tons of equipment sitting around.
Moved into a condo so I don't got that much space to work around. Alot of equipment were for my shrimp and crayfish.









===========================================================
Supplies

Shrimp Mineral Balls (New)
1cm - About 80 grams
SOLD

Shrimp Tourmaline Balls (New)
1cm - About 80 grams
SOLD

Ken's Fish - Low Temperature Dried Daphnia 1/8lb (1 Used ONCE / 1 x New)
Smells like CRAP!!!
$5.00 for both
==========================================================================
Equipment

Sunblaster T5HO 4ft 48inches (2 x Used)
Used for a few months
I just want it out of my storage room
SOLD

Marina Hang On Breeding Box Large
(3 x Used, Inc. Everything and good condition) (1 x Used, Works, but one part should be replaced)
3 x Used - $10.00 each (ONE LEFT)
1 x Crappy Used one - $5.00

5 Way Gang Valve (Used - Like New)
SOLD

Filter Strainer - Small (Does not fit regular HOB intake) (5 x New)
SOLD

Single Sponge Filter (3 x New)
SOLD

Dual Sponge Filter (1 x Used)
SOLD

Top Fin Internal Filter (1 x Used, Not cleaned, Missing end cap on spray bar, Includes media - Ceramic rings and sponges)
I never used the spray bar, so I lost the cap at the end. The filter does perform great on a 30g
Top Fin® Multi-Stage Internal Filter | Filters | PetSmart
$10.00

Filter Strainer - Large (Shove it into HOB intake, works okay) ( 2 x New)
SOLD

Crappy Looking HOB Heaters (10-20g, 50w heater???) (2 x Used)
They actually work very well, holds the temperature, had them for years.
They just look crappy, so I call them crappy heaters.
$2.00 each

Mini Green Killing Machine UV Sterilizer 3 Watt (2 x Used)
Bought this year, the light was only turned on for 3 weeks.
Bulbs are expensive so I don't leave it on at all
$20.00 each
==========================================================================
Medication

Paraguard 500ml (Used)
About 9/10 full. Used for two dosing in a 20 gallon tank.
$15.00

Kordon Rid Fungus 16oz 473ml (New)
100% Natural Disease Treatment
$10.00

Methylene Blue 4oz 118ml (2 x New)
General Disease Prevention
$5.00 each

Reef Advantage Calcium 250g (Used)
Used for my crayfish and shrimps. Practically full jar.
$5.00
==========================================================================
Misc.
Great Stuff 16oz - Insulating foam sealant
Aquarium safe, was going to make a DIY cave in a 20g for my crayfish
Needless to say he escaped and dried up.
Free for DIYers that wants to try
SOLD

Quickrete Liquid Concrete Coloring - Black
Was going to use this to color the DIY cave. Crayfish is dead already, too late.
Free for DIYers that wants to try
==========================================================================

First come first serve.
I'm work between 7:00am to 5:30pm (I know, long shifts)
I live in Richmond, and will NOT deliver even for a fee.
You can meet me at my place, easy to get here.
Selling for cheap as I don't want any more clutter. And I will not be getting more tanks in this small place.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Can I get the Insulating foam sealant and concrete coloring?


----------



## wicky_w (Apr 29, 2010)

I would like the shrimp balls (both) and all the small and large strainers. Will pm you


----------



## hks pwr (Jul 23, 2010)

Just PM'ed you about Sunblaster lights


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

*On hold for Shrimpette*
Shrimp Mineral Balls (New)
Sunblaster T5HO (2 x Used)
One of the good condition Marina Hang On Breeding Box Large
5 Way Gang Valve (Used - Like New)
Filter Strainer - Small (Does not fit regular HOB intake) (5 x New)
Single Sponge Filter (3 x New)
Dual Sponge Filter (1 x Used)
Filter Strainer - Large (Shove it into HOB intake, works okay) ( 2 x New)
Great Stuff 16oz - Insulating foam sealant
Quickrete Liquid Concrete Coloring - Black

wicky_w - Replied
The things you want are on hold for Shrimpette.

hks pwr - Texted
48" Sunblaster, unfortunately on hold for Shrimpette.

unknown - Replied
On hold for Shrimpette.

HashAsh - Replied
On hold for Shrimpette.

datfish - Reply here
On hold for Shrimpette.

All inquiries has been responded.


----------



## taiwantrev (Oct 17, 2015)

Shrimpette's cornering the market on used shrimpin goods


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn and I replied within the hour.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

All pm's replied again~

Thanks for interest


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated, all PM's replied!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

No one interested In crappy heaters? BUMP


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Still tons of medication laying around~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump it back to the top!


----------

